# dumme  Frage! (was heist 'import java.util.*;' ?)



## drache (14. Jan 2004)

ich habe einen Ausdruck wie unter in einem Java-programm gesehen . Für mich total fremd .

                         " import java.util.*; "

bitte mir auszuführen .
 vielen Dank und "sorry " für dumme Frage


----------



## el_barto (14. Jan 2004)

sämtliche klassen des angegebenen packages werden importiert.

ansonsten empfehle ich dir, mal ein bißchen zu lesen. das sind absolute java basics.


----------



## drache (14. Jan 2004)

vielen danke . Ich möchte so schnell wie möglich Java-basic lesen. Kannst du mir über Java basic empfehlen ?


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Jan 2004)

mit basics meinte er grundlagen.

schau mal hier: http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=245

ps: nimmst du's mir persönlich wenn ich dieses thema lösche ?


----------

